# [rant] I used Nookazon once and I am never touching it again



## deleted (Aug 30, 2020)

I knew this would end badly.

I read horror stories. I heard about how terribly Nookazon transactions can go. But I still tried it. I was desperate.

I don’t time travel, so when a villager that I don’t like decides to move, it’s a big deal. Yesterday Marina finally wanted out. It was great. I started my search for Sylvia on here. Today she was in boxes and my TBT search got me nowhere. So I thought I’d try Nookazon.

To my surprise, someone had posted that they had an original Sylvia for sale only 30 minutes before I joined the site. I jumped on it and offered 10 NMT. The seller messaged me and said that it was a deal.

Great, right? No. What this person failed to mention was that Sylvia was not in boxes.

Who does that? On TBT, it’s just implied that a villager for sale is ready to go (unless it’s on a cycling thread or shop of some kind). However, I decided to give this person a chance since I had nowhere to be. It was 8pm. I told them that I would not be online past 11pm. Then the chat fell silent. I messaged them twice over that 3 hour period and got nothing but the occasional “still trying.” At 11pm I shut off my game and assumed that it wasn’t going to work.

Then, at ONE IN THE MORNING, I got five frantic messages telling me to hurry and pick her up. I was already awake, but I explicitly told them that I do not play my game at that hour. And this person had the nerve to tell me to hurry after making me wait for FIVE HOURS? Come on.

So I got my game booted up while this person REPEATEDLY told me to hurry. Then I arrived on their island, where they made me drop the NMT first. I thought nothing of it.

After all that, I finally made it to Sylvia’s house... only to find that she was sleeping.

I was infuriated. I voided Marina and emptied my plot early just for this person to screw me over. And they didn’t even seem all that sorry.

No, all they did was suggest that I time travel backwards to keep my plot open for tomorrow. I tried that, but it was too late and now I have a random villager that I didn’t want and I’m short 10 NMT. I am still very angry, mostly at myself for going outside TBT for trades.

Just now I told that person to keep the stupid NMT. I will never use Nookazon again. At this point I am considering buying Sylvia’s Amiibo card.


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

yikes. i’m sorry about that; the beginning actually isn’t all that out of the ordinary as i’ve definitely seen my fair share of people attempting to sell villagers that weren’t even in boxes but it got worse as i kept reading. i can only imagine how frustrating that was, i’m sorry you had an experience like that ;/


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 30, 2020)

Every post on Nookazon just convinces me further to never ever trade outside of this forum. On the plus side, I just looked on eBay and her authentic Amiibo card is selling for under $3 shipped, which seems like a more than fair cost for moving past this bad experience and guaranteeing a happy ending


----------



## Skunk (Aug 30, 2020)

I like nookazon, I use it a lot, especially for villager trading! The thing is though, there's a lot of people on there who don't know trading manners, or know much about community interactions within the game like they do on TBT.. so there's bound to be people that just don't grasp the games etiquette. It's common for listings for villagers on the Nookazon website just mean the villager is able to be cycled, the discord is where people post proof of them being in boxes etc, so if you ever try again check the discord if you use discord of course! very unfortunate that your first experience was so traumatizing, I can replace the NMTs you lost if you'd like.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 30, 2020)

Yikes! That's one nasty experience you had there. This is why I am absolutely avoiding villager trading at all costs.

By the way, this forum is no exception. I had two bad experiences so far. (One is trying to swindle me!)

If you want to pursue trading for villagers here, my tip is not to entertain newly created accounts or accounts with no positive feedback yet.


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry this happened to you. After hearing all the horror stories, I don't think I'll ever be looking on there to trade. And as an above user said, for under 3 dollars, it may be worth it so you don't have to deal with the mess of buying her online.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2020)

Nookazon can be very difficult and I am so sorry to hear of this experience! I use the discord nookazon because there is a little more etiquette there and more monitoring but that being said it still isn't brilliant. I find it can take days on the forums at times to find specific villagers and nookazon has an abundance so I still use it but generally after using it for a while you learn what to look out for in terms of sellers. For one, always ask for a picture of the villager in boxes with their username and take a look to see if they have any reviews and if so what they are like etc. There are some lovely people on there and there is a free villagers section on the discord in frequent use so I would recommend it if you are able to get a free plot again some day. However, I always try to do everything in the forums, I have never had a bad experience here and it is very well organised with lovely members. I definitly understand you never wanting to use it again, I hope you are able to get a villager you want to replace the random one eventually. As an amiibo collector I would recommend it as well, I love collecting cards of my favourite villagers. Amiibo cards are worth it, I've had mine for years.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry to hear that you had to deal with something like this. I kinda had a similar experience like this on Nookazon too a few months ago. I was also looking for a villager (Jacques to be exact) and found of course someone who offered him. I offer 25 NMT, the seller contacted me and we had a deal. I made my way to the seller's island, dropped the tickets, went to Jacques' house, only to find him there not being in boxes at all. I asked the seller why he's not in boxes and got the answer back that I should still talking to him. I knew that this wouldn't work that way, but did talk to him anyway and as expected I couldn't invite him to my island. I explained the seller the situation, they seem to be confused why it wouldn't work, telling me that Jacques told them that he wanted to move out. After a while of reading the same thing from the seller over and over again (like, I was at this point not sure if they really didn't know how villager trades work or if this was some sort of a bad joke), I went out of the house, the seller dropped the NMT, I picked them up and just kicked myself out of the island via - (I had not the nerves to walk all the way back to the airport tbh, since I was a bit salty for wasting my time here). When I was on my island again, I realized that I only got 20 NMT back, 5 were missing. Okay, I thought, nevermind about those few tickets. Later, I got a message back from the seller via Nookazon, telling me that this never happened to them before and that they actually traded other villagers in this way before (quite hard to believe that others were capable to adopt a villager who's not in boxes), they didn't apologized or tried to fix this problem and just call it a day. I checked their feedback, they had over 50 positive ones and I was still wondering if they ever traded villagers before. After all, I found Jacques later while island hopping.

Besides another bad encounter with a scammer, I had overall actually positive experiences there. I don't wanna praise Nookazon for being the best thing out there however, as it sure has it's faults, but for general trades, it's useful. Just keep an eye on the people you trade with and break up the trade when you think that this will not work out, that's what I did to prevent any possible trouble.


----------



## JSS (Aug 30, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> I knew this would end badly.
> 
> I read horror stories. I heard about how terribly Nookazon transactions can go. But I still tried it. I was desperate.
> 
> ...


You can have my Sylvia for free when she decides to move. It may take a while though (as in real time days/a week/Idk) and while I TT, I don't TT for that kind of thing. At best I may do the thought bubble trick. I just had someone move so again, it can take a while.

Idk how "original" she is though, she has a starter home and I think I've only ever given her fruit and one random green reclining chair for her birthday.


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 30, 2020)

Does _Nookazon_ have a system in which you can report people for fraud?

(I don’t have a membership there. I don’t use _Nookazon_.)


----------



## wolfie1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Yikes, that sucks. Sorry you had to deal with that poor excuse of a person.
I also had a bad experience trying to get Apollo.

Luckily he's pretty sought after so there were a lot of Apollos up for sale, but only one had recently been posted, so I offered 40 NMTs (that's what I saw other people offering for him). Apparently that wasn't enough as there were other potential buyers, so I thought "screw this" and went all in: I offered 80 NMTs (I had 15 in my inventory, but I'd have to spend quite a long time withdrawing the rest).
They immediately accepted, so I asked them to wait until I got all the tickets. I spent 45 minutes withdrawing those damn tickets, and when I finally had them, they gave me the dodo code. I dropped the tickets as soon as I got there and ran to get to Apollo's house. Lo and behold, there was no light and the curtains were closed, which made me grow suspicious.
I click on the door and a message pops up: "I moved out". I was like "ummmm, it says he moved out?????" and they were like "oh, I guess I TT'd forward too far in time. No "sorry", no apologies of any kind. So I was like "give me my tickets, I'm leaving". They were like "sure", but still no apologies. I left with my 80 NMTs and eventually found another Apollo for 35, but they made me waste my time and my Nook Miles (granted, they're of no use to me anymore, but still).

I haven't touched that website from that day on.


----------



## Marines (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh no! I use only nookazon for times I desperately need. A lot of people tried to scam me, but I always look at their reviews but for villagers, I use a discord server (villager haven) people can post that they have a villager in boxes with a picture! And if you can't find a specific villager that you want on that list you can also post who you are looking for and someone will probably give you a villager for free! I haven't had any bad experiences with this server! 

I hope this helps! 
-Marina


----------



## tajikey (Aug 30, 2020)

I've never had a bad experience with Nookazon, and I use it regularly. I got Julian that way, and sold Lucky that way. The problem is that one negative interaction can potentially spoil your entire perception of the Site. I'm sorry it happened to you, though. I'd be happy to give you 10 NMTs for the ones you lost.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2020)

see the fact that they made you drop the NMT before even going to see if Sylvia was available was pretty messed up of them. I've adopted many villagers on this forum and I _ALWAYS_ drop the NMT/IGB _after_ I'm 100% positive that they're moving to my town.

I'm really sorry that you had to deal with this. maybe for now you should make a post in the Looking For thread stating that you want Sylvia. hopefully someone here has her amiibo and can get her for you.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 30, 2020)

This, plus how common it is for people to lie about whether or not the villager is gifted is why I’d never use Nookazon for villager trades.

I’d recommend sticking to these forums for that purpose. There’s a few cycling shops you can check out. I can vouch for user airpeaches’ shop. It’s closed right now for the fair, but when she’s back open, definitely hit her up. She has all the amiibos available and all priced at 25 tbt/nmt, her times are flexible and she’s communicative.

As for Nookazon, while it sucks for villager trades, it’s not a bad site for item trades. I’ve done about 200 touch trades on there and I’ve only ran into a handful of bad apples. At most, it should be use to get items that aren’t readily available here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m sorry that you had such a horrible experience. I myself never use the site for villager trading (I find villager trading extremely risky-your story just solidifies that) but even still I’ve been burned by the site.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 30, 2020)

There's a problem with trading for villagers. People can lie. Most sellers want us to pay first before taking the villager cause they want to avoid getting scammed. On the other hand, us buyers, don't want to get scammed too. So we want to pay after taking the villager. We all don't want to get scammed. I used Nookazon if I don't get any luck in here. I haven't get scammed yet. I usually pay half the price before talking the villager, and pay the other half after talking to the villager. I rarely trade for villagers in Nookazon, cause I think here is safer. Sorry that happened to you, i recommend give that user a 1 star rating and complain. But it's up to you.


----------



## Llunavale (Aug 30, 2020)

I thought Nookazon kind of faded into obscurity honestly as the popularity around the game died off. Sad to hear it's still as much of a problem now as it was a few months back.

I feel like it was only really useful for people during the popularity boom. The smaller communities like this one tend to be pretty good for trades, it's just a little slower.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, Nookazon people are insane and horrible at communicating. Sorry that happened to you! This actually reminds me of when I got scammed on Depop - I purchased shoes the seller "didn't have yet" and they blamed me for buying the shoes when they "didn't have them" yet they were listed for sale! Ofc, when I confronted the seller, they had the audacity to blame me. I hate people sometimes. Glad that you stood your ground and didn't let that person walk all over you! I'm never too scared to fight with idiots on the internet


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 30, 2020)

I've only tried Nookazon a couple of times for items and it went well, but it's still not a good as this forum. There's just an added layer of safety you get here that it's harder to get on Nookazon. They have a feedback feature so while it won't change things on your end, you can always use it to leave a negative review (and hopefully that person will learn better etiquette/others will avoid them). 

I wonder if one of Nookazon's issues and the reason for some of these incidents, the overinflated prices, etc. is just that many people on there probably never played AC online before and if they're not part of a discord they don't have a sturdy community to explain the basic etiquette and issues.

I hope someone on here has her amiibo and can get her for you 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020

By the way, a lot of stories in this thread have people dropping their NMT before even going inside the villager's house. Getting scammed is not your fault but it might help in the future if you specifically tell the trader you'll only drop the NMT if you get the villager or at least that you'll do half before and half after. These are ridiculous amounts of NMT and I can see how scammers would really be hoping to grab them while putting 0 effort into making sure you get your villagers (or even knowing you won't).


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm so sorry this happened to you  Like others have said, all the horror stories have scared me off. I don't do much trading, but what I do plan to do, I will do with established TBT users.



BluebearL said:


> For one, always ask for a picture of the villager in boxes with their username


Actually I've heard that some scammers are cottoning onto that and taking a pic of themselves saying their username when the villager is moving _in_ and using that to scam buyers onto their island. What I'd recommend (to anyone) is to ask the seller to take a picture of the villager in boxes with a text bubble saying _your_ username. It's not foolproof, but it's harder to fake.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 30, 2020)

oh my, this was not fair of them to do at all :c it seems like this person wanted to sell Sylvia, but would only attempt to get her in boxes once someone expressed interest. 

it would have solved everything if this person had them in boxes prior, or if they let you pay the nmt after talking to Sylvia. It seems the whole thing was a disorganized mess on their part.


----------



## Debeers (Aug 30, 2020)

So sorry for you. I remember you visited our island in hope that Sylvia might show up on your island. And it seems that didn’t work out. If becoming friends in game can help increase the chance, I can send you a friend request.


----------



## deleted (Aug 30, 2020)

JSS said:


> You can have my Sylvia for free when she decides to move. It may take a while though (as in real time days/a week/Idk) and while I TT, I don't TT for that kind of thing. At best I may do the thought bubble trick. I just had someone move so again, it can take a while.
> 
> Idk how "original" she is though, she has a starter home and I think I've only ever given her fruit and one random green reclining chair for her birthday.



That’s very nice of you. I’d happily take her regardless of originality when she leaves. Just PM me and I’ll try to free up a space.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Skunk said:


> I like nookazon, I use it a lot, especially for villager trading! The thing is though, there's a lot of people on there who don't know trading manners, or know much about community interactions within the game like they do on TBT.. so there's bound to be people that just don't grasp the games etiquette. It's common for listings for villagers on the Nookazon website just mean the villager is able to be cycled, the discord is where people post proof of them being in boxes etc, so if you ever try again check the discord if you use discord of course! very unfortunate that your first experience was so traumatizing, I can replace the NMTs you lost if you'd like.



Thank you, but I’ll pass. I kind of just want to move on at this point. Very nice of you, though!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



Candy83 said:


> Does _Nookazon_ have a system in which you can report people for fraud?
> 
> (I don’t have a membership there. I don’t use _Nookazon_.)



I deleted my account shortly after this happened because I knew that I would end up saying something I would regret later (as I have NO FILTER when I get that angry).


----------



## JSS (Aug 30, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> That’s very nice of you. I’d happily take her regardless of originality when she leaves. Just PM me and I’ll try to free up a space.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Will do!


----------



## deleted (Aug 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've never had a bad experience with Nookazon, and I use it regularly. I got Julian that way, and sold Lucky that way. The problem is that one negative interaction can potentially spoil your entire perception of the Site. I'm sorry it happened to you, though. I'd be happy to give you 10 NMTs for the ones you lost.



I appreciate your offer, but no thank you. I’m not really that upset about the NMT.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 30, 2020)

Honestly I’ve done over 500 trades on Nookazon and had only 3 bad experiences. The overwhelming majority of trades have been fast and friendly. I think villager trading attracts a few more ‘bad eggs’ however and certainly people who post villagers for sale without having them in boxes (a trade for Sherb was one of my bad 3!).


----------



## deleted (Aug 30, 2020)

Debeers said:


> So sorry for you. I remember you visited our island in hope that Sylvia might show up on your island. And it seems that didn’t work out. If becoming friends in game can help increase the chance, I can send you a friend request.



I think I’ve interacted with too many people for the chance to be significant. Thank you, though.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 30, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you  Like others have said, all the horror stories have scared me off. I don't do much trading, but what I do plan to do, I will do with established TBT users.
> 
> 
> Actually I've heard that some scammers are cottoning onto that and taking a pic of themselves saying their username when the villager is moving _in_ and using that to scam buyers onto their island. What I'd recommend (to anyone) is to ask the seller to take a picture of the villager in boxes with a text bubble saying _your_ username. It's not foolproof, but it's harder to fake.


That’s actually really clever on the part of the scammers. Horrible, but clever. Good advice to have them say your name instead!

Though as I’ve said before, my general take on trading is if it’s not available from someone here on this forum, I’m like “Well, guess I’m not getting _that_ right now”


----------



## jenboston22 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm sorry this happened to you  I've traded for two villagers on Nookazon and both trades went well. I also prefer TBT, but I've found that specific villagers are often not available quickly enough to fill empty plots.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 30, 2020)

I've also had bad experiences with that site, particularly with trying to buy villagers. The communication gaps and the differences to this site are staggering by comparison. I think there's just no generally accepted rules like there is here for posting villagers. I'd never advertise a villager for sale without having them in boxes first. That's not cool! 

One time I was trying to buy Dom and the person accepted my offer than sent me a dodo and said their internet was unreliable. I tried for like two hours and they said I could come back later when they went to a different location. Why advertise them if they can't be picked up at the stated time? Needless to say I cancelled! 

I also have had bad luck even just buying items. Everything is crazy expensive and competitive there. It's been taken off my list for months now!


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 30, 2020)

I tried using Nookazon but yeah it just wasn't worth it. Not really being able to send a message to set up a time before the dodo code comes randomly is a huge problem for me.


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry to read about this. If there is a villager you want and you don't mind spending money for the amiibo, I think that is definitely the easiest and most time-efficient way to obtain them. 

As others have mentioned, the Nookazon discord is generally more reliable than the site when it comes to villagers since it's happening in realtime (there's even a free villager channel, which is nice), but it can still involve waiting around as well as luck/timing.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve had good and bad experiences on nookazon. I think you have to have quite a bit of patience for villager trading on there, but I’ve been told I’m  very patient. I just got Renee off of there 20 minutes ago and I put offers on so many only to have them just completely ignore me no communication or a way to talk with them so frustrating. The trick is to find the right person. They had put when Renée would be in boxes in there bio and stated that they check nookazon regularly. I put in an offer even though they had so many already and they replied instantly. I didn’t need to TT as I currently have plots I can buy, but I can imagine how hard it is for non TTers. I probably would have rage quit too if that had happened to me. I like nookazon because when I’m cycling villagers I can get them out faster than I can on here and people I sell to are always so grateful. I was selling Stitches once for 25 nmt and this person kept offering and canceling, so I messaged them to ask what they were doing and they responded saying that they were trying to figure out how to offer me more lol. Nookazon could be such a great place if there weren’t so many bad apples on there and what’s worse is that they discourage more and more good people from trading on there with their bad behavior.


----------



## miraxe (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, Nookazon is...well, it's fast at least. :^) Let's just say I allow TBT villagers to roam freely on my island, even when I'm not near my Switch, while I just fence in my entrance when I trade on Nookazon.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm so sorry about this! I know online trades can indeed to terribly wrong.... especially with Animal Crossing, it seems.
I myself use Nookazon a lot... or I used to. I've never been scammed though I have come across some annoying weirdos. I guess I'm just lucky.
What I do in situations like yours, I just tell them when I'll be online and if they're gonna be little trashlords over it then I cancel the trade and look for someone else.
I hope you can get Sylvia! I agree it'd be best to get her amiibo card.

Also... just throwing this out there.... don't judge a person or a website over one thing that happened to you. You got stuck with a bad trader. That doesn't mean the entirety of Nookazon is garbage. The exact same thing could happen to you on this very website. J u s t  s a y  i n


----------



## nananc (Aug 30, 2020)

I think Nookazon is good for sellers, less so for buyers. It's about demand/supply. While I have trouble selling diys on forums, it's much easier selling them on Nookazon. I once posted a diy for 1 nmt, and had people offer 10 nmts for them. Who knew that the book shelf was so popular. 

Most sellers/buyers are pretty decent. Just a few bad eggs. I've had dozens of trades already, and only one or two no shows after the trade was agreed upon.


----------



## deleted (Aug 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> I'm so sorry about this! I know online trades can indeed to terribly wrong.... especially with Animal Crossing, it seems.
> I myself use Nookazon a lot... or I used to. I've never been scammed though I have come across some annoying weirdos. I guess I'm just lucky.
> What I do in situations like yours, I just tell them when I'll be online and if they're gonna be little trashlords over it then I cancel the trade and look for someone else.
> I hope you can get Sylvia! I agree it'd be best to get her amiibo card.
> ...



Let me tell you: to a certain degree, you’re right. I’ve met plenty plenty of difficult and straight up rude people on this site. However, NOBODY on TBT has ever been that inconsiderate of my time before. I might try Nookazon again in the future if the need arises, but I think I’ll stick to TBT for now. 

Also, don’t take this the wrong way: I’m still very upset about what happened and no amount of ”good apples“ on Nookazon will make it hurt less.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 30, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> Let me tell you: to a certain degree, you’re right. I’ve met plenty plenty of difficult and straight up rude people on this site. However, NOBODY on TBT has ever been that inconsiderate of my time before. I might try Nookazon again in the future if the need arises, but I think I’ll stick to TBT for now.
> 
> Also, don’t take this the wrong way: I’m still very upset about what happened and no amount of ”good apples“ on Nookazon will make it hurt less.


yeah... i get that. some of the people on nookazon are actually _really _inconsiderate.... again, sorry for what happened to ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2020)

That really sucks!  I've only tried Nookazon a couple of times when the item I wanted didn't seem to be for sale on TBT.  Everything was overpriced to a ridiculous extent, the communication was awful, and I was pretty confused trying to understand how the site worked.  I think one of the major issues with Nookazon is that the rating feature is pretty unregulated and abused.  For example, someone mentioned they got several 1-star reviews from people who didn't win their giveaway.  That's nuts.  The staff on TBT are quick to fix any unfair ratings (at least the one I got a few years ago).  I imagine that etiquette is less important to some people on Nookazon because ratings can tend to be less valid.


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm sorry this has happened to you! i've never used nookazon but all the things i've heard about that site make me feel like it's very easy to accidentally encounter someone rude or someone who wants to straight up scam you which sucks. :0 not to generalize of course because i'd lie if i said i never had any iffy experience on this forum but it happened with only one person and it seems they're not even an active user on here. altrough the vast majority of people on here i've traded with were very nice indeed which is the exact reason why i've decided to stick to tbt regardless.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 30, 2020)

Yikes, sorry to hear that super bad experience. :/
I like trading materials and DIYs here, but for villagers I think TBT is pretty slow so I go over to Nookazon Discord. I rarely ever use the actual Nookazon site. The last time I used the site, the person supposedly selling me Genji took _hours_ of having them move out after they said "I'll get him in boxes just a minute". What's worse is that they were unresponsive afterwards and left the trade open for offers so while they were trying to kick Genji out, I was already outbid and at that point I wasn't sure whether they had just ghosted me to move on to the higher offers. I had to cancel the trade myself after hours because it was 2 AM and I wasn't staying up longer for an uncertainty. They did apologize (and mentioned after hours of no response that Genji _still_ wasn't in boxes) and it was all fine or whatever but it just made me a little more cautious around the site itself.
If you're still looking to get villagers, I actually suggest the nookazon discord more than the site; there are a lot more people selling villagers there and people usually post pics as proof said villagers are moving away or in boxes.  Granted, there are still a good number of scammers, but they mostly bait with Raymond/Judy/other popular characters and you can search their name in discord to see whether they're just recycling their messages/pics or something.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 30, 2020)

Never bought a villager on nookazon, just diys. i got 1  villager from this site and she was free. i did notice on nookazon that a lot of people there will post and disappear, never responding to offers.. so i made a point to onlt make offers to people listed as online at that time. One odd thing did happen to me a couple times there. Someone would offer something for nmt or wishlist items. I would offer something(s) on their wishlist only to get a notification that my offer was refused because the items offered were not requested. Really? Why is it on your wishlist if you don't want it? I only went to nookazon cause i was trying to get the rest of the wreath/crown diys i needed and couldn't get them here. I prefer to do all my trading here.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 30, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Everything was overpriced to a ridiculous extent, the communication was awful, and I was pretty confused trying to understand how the site worked.


I agree! My friends warned me against buying materials from the Nookazon website. The sellers skew material prices so high. x.x
The online system is confusing too; apparently you should be the one to list yourself as online/offline? I dunno how it works but it's not like here or discord or other sites where they register you as online once you log into the site.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 30, 2020)

Nookazon is definitely a last-resort kinda place. And still I would never go there to get a villager. Sorry that happened to you, hope you can find Sylvia next time around


----------



## UnendingHope (Aug 30, 2020)

Bruh people overprice everything on nookazon. Get dat garbage outta here


----------



## John Wick (Aug 31, 2020)

I feel for you.

I don't buy villagers anymore, since a seller fell asleep when it was time to trade, and I had a random move in thanks to that.

I ended up with no villager, yet I had made two payments.

Before I knew about plot resetting in NL.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah well the whole process of actually getting the right person to move is such a pain.... need amiibos..


----------



## John Wick (Aug 31, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Yeah well the whole process of actually getting the right person to move is such a pain.... need amiibos..


That's what I ended up doing, and have used nothing but amiibo's ever since.

Fast, reliable, honest, and a sure thing.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Aug 31, 2020)

It sucks that they weren't really apologetic and that it took so long... but to be fair, the villager sleeping happened to me once here on TBT. The person who was cycling Deirdre for me could go into her house and she would be in boxes, but once I tried to go in immediately afterwards the game told me she was sleeping. While it is annoying, at least that part is not really the seller's fault and not something they could have checked. Their reaction towards you could have been much kinder, though - them forcing you to react quickly after having you wait for hours on end is inexcusable.

Sorry this happened to you


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Oof, I'm really sorry that happened to you. It's awful when you run into untrustworthy, rude people like that.

I have to admit, I used to hate the idea of trading on Nookazon as well because of all the bad stories that people tell. I would avoid it at all costs and only stay here to do trading. 
But, recently I was hunting for a particular DIY and it was nowhere to be seen here, so I tried Nookazon just to check. Of course they had it, and I found someone who was offering it for a very reasonable price. I had no issues with the trade, and the trader was lovely. 

I guess everyone just has very different experiences with Nookazon, but that good trade on there taught me not to judge something before I have even tried it. 
Now I use Nookazon frequently for certain items and materials. I never trade villagers on there though. That part of it still scares me a little bit.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 31, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Everything was overpriced to a ridiculous extent, the communication was awful, and I was pretty confused trying to understand how the site worked.


I saw someone saying they saw someone selling a FLIMSY NET for 4 million Bells! It's insane.


----------



## Milady_Bell (May 15, 2021)

I have a bit of a different story to tell. I did an auction for a furniture item but I completely forgot I was holding it...
sure enough, two days pass and I get a discord notification saying that I got bitten. I'm kind of sad that iI got bitten but at the same time I'm mad at myself. I forgot all about it because I had to go and pick up my parents. Plus I removed the app from my phone since it seems to work like crap.
My only gripe is that I wish the bites weren't permanent


----------



## Mad Aly (May 15, 2021)

Oh, man... I'm so sorry that was your first experience on Nookazon. I don't use it anymore, but I was lucky enough that the small number of trades I did on there went pretty smoothly. I even managed to become friends with a super kind person, who was one of the first Nookazon users I ever traded with. They actually thanked for me trusting them after I traded 40 NMT and a snack machine for 10 of their lillies of the valley. Just goes to show you that there really are some awfully sweet and sincere individuals on the site. Most are incredibly communicative and conscious about scamming. But, of course and unfortunately, there are always some bad apples that you gotta look out for... First-time users/traders are particularly vulnerable, but it really could happen to anybody anywhere. I hope you'll find Sylvia soon, if at least from a genuine trader who has your best interest at heart. ❤


----------

